# [Risolto] Dopo aggiornamento world,  wireless KO

## knower

Ragazzi ho aggiornato il sistema e mi è partita la wireless (iwconfig non trova eth1) ecco il mio dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13
> 
> ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
> ...

 

Help me please!Last edited by knower on Tue Jan 30, 2007 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

Prova a riaggiornare ip2200 (tutti i pacchetti correlati) e, se hai utilizzato il pacchetto per lo stack 80211, emergi anche quello.

Se usi lo stack 802.11 del kernel esegui il make install modules_install (dopo aver montato /boot).

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

precisamente che pacchetti hai ricompilato?

Posta cortesemente l'output di [url]genlop -l | grep Jan[/url].

Come era configurato il tuo sottosistema wireless? Che drivers ipw2200 usavi, quelli del kernel o da portage? usavi il sottosistema ieee80211 del kernel o di portage?

----------

## knower

genlop -l | grep Jan non fa nulla

genlop: command not found

per quanto riguarda i deriver, so solo che ho installato gentoo, non mi funzionava la wireless, allora ho installato i sorgento del kernel 2.6.18-gentoo r6 e non cambiando nulla (credo) dopo aver ricompilato e aver installato wireless-toold da emerge, la wireless ha funzionato.

Ah, tra l'altro ho provato a ri-ricompilare il kernel e questo è il risultato:

[url] http://nopaste.simosnap.com/1954 [/url]Last edited by knower on Tue Jan 30, 2007 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

emerge -u genlop e riprova   :Very Happy: 

Cmq la soluzione dovrebbe essere realisticamente quella di eliminare i pacchetti ipw2200 e ieee80211 con emerge -C , installarti gli ultimi gentoo-sources, assicurarsi che il link /usr/src/linux punti a tale versione appensa installata, ricompilarti il kernel ed usare ieee80211 e ipw2200 del kernel. 

Ora i drivers ipw sono stati droppati dall'alberatura di portage.

----------

## knower

non vi spaventate però  :Very Happy:  http://nopaste.simosnap.com/1955

e questo è: emerge ipw2200 http://nopaste.simosnap.com/1956

PS: ho smascherato ipw2200 da /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask (ho commentato la riga di ipw2200)

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> emerge -u genlop e riprova  
> 
> Cmq la soluzione dovrebbe essere realisticamente quella di eliminare i pacchetti ipw2200 e ieee80211 con emerge -C , installarti gli ultimi gentoo-sources, assicurarsi che il link /usr/src/linux punti a tale versione appensa installata, ricompilarti il kernel ed usare ieee80211 e ipw2200 del kernel. 
> 
> Ora i drivers ipw sono stati droppati dall'alberatura di portage.

 

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.18-r6

      Latest version installed: 2.6.18-r6

      Size of files: 41,129 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2

**visto che non mi risponde nessuno aggiorno il mio stato: sto ricompilando il kernel mettendo come build-in (*) i driver ipw2200: oltre a fare questo non so più dove sbattermi. spero solo che al riavvio del pc iwconfig mi trovi la scheda wireless...

*** niente, non completa la ricompilazione, l'errore è sempre lo stesso... siete sicuri che il kernel 2.6.18 r6 supporti a pieno ipw2200?

----------

## drosophila

Puoi postare le configurazioni del kernel? 

Device Driver -> Network Device Support -> Wireless Lan (non-hamradio) 

Device Driver -> Network Device Support -> PCMCIA network device support

Bus Options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA ISA) -> PCCARD (PCMCIA/cardbus) support

Emergi anche pcmcia-utils e unmergi PRIMA (nel caso sia installato) pcmcia-cs

Grazie

----------

## knower

la mia scheda è pci, non pcmcia, comunque mi dici come trovare queste impostazioni da te richieste?

----------

## drosophila

vai nel menu' del kernel e dimmi in che modo carichi i moduli

----------

## knower

Ecco: http://rafb.net/p/ytnavP54.html

Sto ricompilando il kernel con questa configurazione (attualmente sto sul kernel precedente dove l wireless mi funziona)

edit: ricompilazione fallita http://rafb.net/p/wCkf2N53.htmlLast edited by knower on Tue Jan 30, 2007 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drosophila

Ma perche' stai caricando i moduli per tutte quelle schede che non hai? Carica solo quelli per il tuo chipset.. qui stai caricando i supporti per la cisco, per i prism2-2.5-3 prism54 ecc.. per lo piu' anche per le PCMCIA che non hai.. 

Ma lo hai compilato tu questo kernel o hai utilizzato genkernel?

----------

## knower

genkernel

----------

## randomaze

 *knower wrote:*   

> Ecco: http://rafb.net/p/ytnavP54.html

 

Nota del moderatore: Va bene usare i vari servizi nopaste per non mettere quintali di log nel forum (anzi, non solo va bene ma va benissimo), ma é anche vero che quei servizi sono volatili e, dopo un poco di tempo vengono cancellati.

Tuttavia lo sfortunato che un domani scoprirà questo thread cercando di risolvere un suo problema pertanto non riuscirà a vedere tali linee... se possibile, una volta individuate le linee significative, riportarle nel thread... magari può farlo anche la persona che risponde  :Wink: 

----------

## knower

ragazzi sapete dirmi dove trovare il .config di default utilizzato da linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6?

----------

## randomaze

 *knower wrote:*   

> ragazzi sapete dirmi dove trovare il .config di default utilizzato da linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6?

 

La domanda non ha troppo senso: non c'é un "config di default", a meno di non verificare, appena emerso il pacchetto, se esiste il file /usr/src/linux/.config

Ma in ogni caso non ha troppo senso fare questa verifica, a meno che tu non intenda compilare senza configurare alcunché dato che, sia genkernel che make menuconfig cambiano quel file...

----------

## knower

is senso che ha la mia domanda è il seguente: appena ho scaricato per la prima volta gentoo-sources (il 2.6.18 ecc...) e l'ho compilato non cambiando nulla,  la wireless ha funzionato. adesso cerco il config di default ma anche a eliminare la cartella /usr/src/linux-2.6* e aver fattu emerge -C gentoo-sources e aver fatto emerge gentoo-sources, il config è sempre quello vecchio e me ne accorgo perchè make menuconfig mi dà già impostato il tipo di processore, mentre in quello di default l'ho dovuto impostare io...

----------

## drosophila

Ti carica le vecchie impostazioni possibilmente.. prova ad eliminare .config ed a lanciare nuovamente make menuconfig..

Ma cmq non occorre ricompilare il kernel da zero secondo me.. basta settare le esatte configurazioni.

----------

## knower

Ho risolto ricompilando il kernel mettendo modulare ipw2200 e built-in ieee80211 e ieee80211_crypt_wep

credo che possiamo chiudere il 3d

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *knower wrote:*   

> Ho risolto ricompilando il kernel mettendo modulare ipw2200 e built-in ieee80211 e ieee80211_crypt_wep
> 
> credo che possiamo chiudere il 3d

 bene!  :Wink: 

Edita il tuo primo post, aggiungengo  al titolo [Risolto] oppure [ok]

----------

